# FMAT: Looking for copy of PMC manual



## Clark Kent (Oct 7, 2014)

*Looking for copy of PMC manual
By Hawkeye - 10-07-2014 01:35 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

Hi,

I'm a new PTK student at Paul Ingram's Kali Center in the Chicago area. Long time practitioner of Hock Hochheim's material and military combatives.
I'm also long time collector of military manuals that relate to martial arts and fitness (usual military speak is CQC, Combatives, Hand-to-Hand Combat, etc) of which I have manuals back to the American Civil War.

Recently I found out that the Philippine Marine Corps uses PTK and has a manual of it. Titled *Philippine Marine Corps Martial Arts System (Pekiti Tirsia Kali)* and then subtitled *Basic Training Manual 2007-01*.

Before starting this post, I did use the Search function and only found a reference to the manual leading here: http://www.ptkgo.com/PTKGO/SYSTEM_fi...PTK_Manual.pdf 
I checked this link and it's dead.

Would anyone know where I could get a copy of this manual? I don't care if it's print of .pdf, I'd just like a chance to read it. 

Thanks in advance for any help,
Daniel


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------

